# I Tool 0.26 installs but does not find max core/mem or set clock, Vista Ultimatex86



## Hanif (Oct 27, 2007)

When I click on Find Max Mem or Find Max Core, I get this error message:


```
The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of the card.
```

What do I do? I am running NVIDIA 169.01 drivers for my EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 500MHz GPU PCI-E 16X 320MB DDR3 DVI-I DVI-I HDTV


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Oct 28, 2007)

i need to know this as well please


----------

